# Be Careful Where You Squat



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 21, 2019)

*This morning while walking towards sh*tmart (Walmart) by my house, I heard gun shots. 4 minutes later I saw Milw. police SUVs racing to a major popular park. 

Reading this news article should be heads up to be careful where you squat. There's more to this story we're not being told. 

To me sounds like this person was one of those Preppers waiting for the zombie apocalypse, just me saying this. This person was on private property. Be careful where you squat and don't shoot off firearms! You need to be hidden well and out of sight!

https://www.cbs58.com/news/mcso-firearms-ammunition-uncovered-in-shelter-by-milwaukee-river*


----------



## blank (Nov 21, 2019)

For sure sounds like either a survivalist goof or a tweaker. Tried to build a stash, acted a fool and lost the entire thing. Not a bad response time either.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 21, 2019)

blank said:


> For sure sounds like either a survivalist goof or a tweaker. Tried to build a stash, acted a fool and lost the entire thing. Not a bad response time either.


*You may be right on the tweaker, there are some homeless people who camp around that park.*


----------



## Gulysses3 (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow, seems like it would be hard to safely hide firearms for any length of time in Milwaukee!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 24, 2019)

Gulysses3 said:


> Wow, seems like it would be hard to safely hide firearms for any length of time in Milwaukee!


*Yes it is! He was in court this morning. He was one of those so called if you want to say, a Survivalist. The guy did have mental issues. The area was cleaned up and bunker taken apart. I walked over there, the area was taped off with No Trespassing signs. *


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 25, 2019)

*Here's the follow up to the story:

https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...-bunker-faces-felony-charges-no-contact-order*


----------



## blank (Nov 25, 2019)

I know it's really stupid to judge by appearances, but I have to admit, that is a pretty scary fucking mugshot.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Nov 25, 2019)

Read this from someone who knew him for a few years:

https://www.wisn.com/article/milwau...-guy-who-chose-to-live-different-way/29933222
Is he as nutty as portrayed or as normal as a lot of people who embrace a similar lifestyle such as StP'ers?

As far as his 'scary' mugshot goes, I have many mugshots taken of me;, I look dour, sour in such shots. They are taken after spending a night or two in the common holding cell with hardly any sleep.

I doubt if you would look frisky.

Now let's hear the comments.


----------

